# Uber lies all the time to everybody. Let's compile a list.



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

You are not an employee, you are a Partner with Uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber is a technology company...not a transportation provider.

Constant lowering of fares + More drivers than necessary for any market + Questionable insurance + No need to tip = HIGHER DRIVER EARNINGS!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

>> Drivers are "independent contractors."

>> Uber has your back.

>> One word......INSURANCE


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> >> Drivers are "independent contractors."
> 
> >> Uber has your back.
> 
> >> One word......INSURANCE


Uber having my back terrifies me. I guess we'd really be up crap creek if they didn't have our backs.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

From Uber CSR - Happy to "help"


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You can earn up to $15.90 /hr in fares

(Cut to and new drivers realize it was gross)

The add should say.. You can earn up to $15.90 in fares and we'll split it


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Travis, December 2013, L.A. times article:

"a fully utilized UberX car in Los Angeles will earn $70,000.00 per year"


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Your payment from raiser is on the way....

Thanks for reaching out about this. Happy to help.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"We rely on partners like you to help us keep Uber moving forward"[sic]

This is from an actual spam sent out by Uber's Washington, D.C. General Manager. See the Washington, D.C. board for the complete e-Mail under the topic that calls Uber's D.C. General Manager a "liar".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Travis, December 2013, L.A. times article:
> 
> "a fully utilized UberX car in Los Angeles will earn $70,000.00 per year"


Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


Drive 24x7x365 and pray you are lucky.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


Who what! Huh!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Drive 24x7x365 and pray you are lucky.


Lol! Got'cha!


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

Why is there a diference between the total fare in my earnings and my history?
The client this morning paid $20 and I can see that in My computer or my history, but when I go to earnings it shows the client paid $18
So Uber says is for the Safe riders Fee?
It seems like they are charting that twice.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Our background checks are the best in our industry.


----------



## Gustavozambrano71 (Dec 31, 2015)

For the 2 weeks I been driving for Uber and Lyft, I make more trips and less money with Uber every night.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Make 75K a year driving Uber. Pipe dream at its peak LOL


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lower rates = higher earnings


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

You'll make 90k a year in nyc.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

* PING*

"Ok, I'll take this request, it's 8 minutes away."

(Accepts)

"Son of a &#%[email protected]?!. Changed to 13 minutes away!"


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

"Surge pricing is controlled by a supply & demand algorithm."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

This?


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

_"Hurry, you only have through Halloween to earn big!_"

Scary right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


> Drive 24x7x365 and pray you are lucky.


And the CAR will make $70,000. But you won't.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

"Rides are up to 25% off *for a limited time.*"


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

"Oh don't you worry about us cutting your rates, it won't affect you the driver. We promise it will increase demand and you will work more and earn less. Now get back in your car and get out there Champ, we got your back!"


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> You are not an employee, you are a Partner with Uber.


Uber phantom cars shown on pax app showing cars close to pax but actually pax orders car & driver is 10 minutes away. Sorry your bad!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Travis, December 2013, L.A. times article:
> 
> "a fully utilized UberX car in Los Angeles will earn $70,000.00 per year"


Fully utilized = what would you need to rest for? Keep driving !!!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

"if you receive a cancel while at the airport you will go to the front of the queue"


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

"You have to be inside SFO boundries to get fares at the airport"


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

"Please note that cancelled trips are not rated by riders and will never affect your rating".


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


Drives UberX, XL, Pool, Eats, SUV, Select, Black & Lux


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

"We're lowering rates to offset slower demand in the winter months."


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

UberXking said:


> "Please note that cancelled trips are not rated by riders and will never affect your rating".


Wait...in my experience that is a TRUE statement!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"82% (don't remember the exact # but oh well) of our partners are happy driving for uber"

"We value our partners"

"We want our partners to make money" (well true if you add "for us")


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Because you can choose your hours and days, you are an independent contractor. Umm, no.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Fully utilized = what would you need to rest for? Keep driving !!!


What about pee stops?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Jack Marrero said:


> What about pee stops?


Piss in a bottle.


Agent99 said:


> Wait...in my experience that is a TRUE statement!


If it came from Uber chances are 99.999999% it's untrue. If a trip is started then canceled by driver or rider the rating counts. If a customer complains
often the entire fare is refunded the rating stands the driver is never informed


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

"Don't believe what you may have heard about your fees being raised to 25% from 20%.
This is untrue and we guarantee it didn"t happen to you."


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

"Partner"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"We value your input"


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Lying to passengers and collecting an airport fee. That's goes along with a $1.8 million dollar suit: http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/12/ub...-in-a-class-action-lawsuit-over-airport-fees/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I JUST got this in an email today (copied and pasted).

"We’re very grateful for your partnership."


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

_We give our riders high fives, but we give drivers hugs! - Travis_

If he changed the ending to "but we bend our drivers over and put in their arse..." Then I would give a clap that starts off slow and gradually gets faster. I would then nod and agree...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Jack Marrero said:


> What about pee stops?


Don't drink water


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Our blanket commercial $1M policy covers you in the event of an accident while in a trip. 

Guess now that doesn't even appear to be the case.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Travis, December 2013, L.A. times article:
> 
> "a fully utilized UberX car in Los Angeles will earn $70,000.00 per year"


You can do that provided you have a pax drop $73,000 in your back seat.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

dirtnaprightnow said:


> You can do that provided you have a pax drop $73,000 in your back seat.


Some drug dealer pax may accidently do this. You know the kind we're starting to attract.


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 22, 2015)

"Uber needs drivers! Get paid weakly!"

Actually, I guess the above is true...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TheRhino said:


> "Uber needs drivers! Get paid weakly!"
> 
> Actually, I guess the above is true...


Get paid "weakly"? Because the pay is weak?


----------



## SD_Expedition (Dec 10, 2015)

The most recent lie:

Don't miss this important deadline!
Looking to buy Obamacare for 2016? The deadline to enroll through Stride for a February 1 start date is *tomorrow, January 15, at noon PST.*

Applications submitted later will not go into effect until March, so*please don't delay*; *we want to make sure you & your wallet stay healthy!*


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Did not complete my vehicle inspection yet and got these threats every couple days...then and there I knew Uber was unprofessional and shady.

"We've noticed your Uber profile has been active for an extended period of time and you have not taken a trip. We value you as a partner and hope to see you on the road this week.

If you don't take a trip by this *Sunday* your Uber profile will be at risk of being deactivated. *Please don't make us deactivate your profile!"*


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Make 75K a year driving Uber. Pipe dream at its peak LOL


Lot of people fell for that.Lots of 75 thousand dollar a year jobs on Craigslist


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

You get better ratings driving bar rush


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Trust in our lies. If u don't trust u will stop driving automatically. So uber on till u have faith & trust untill we F*** ur car and ur motivation.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

"TIP IS INCLUDED"


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

The single word "earnings" is a gross exaggeration at best. We are lucky to see 1/3 of our "earnings" after Uber's cut and our expenses. Often we actually net under 1/4.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

UberXking said:


> "Please note that cancelled trips are not rated by riders and will never affect your rating".


I know my ratings took a hit on cancelled trips.


----------



## R_Madison (Jan 17, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Rom Uber CSR - Happy to "help"


In the numerous times I have needed to contact their online chat support I have noticed that every single CSR says same thing but 2/5 times so far no help was provided. I do need to say though that besides those times I have had a lot of good experiences with Uber and driving through them. I have made a lot more friends and ran into old ones as well. Overall if I was to rate Uber itself I would probably go 4.0 of 5 stars  Then again I am pretty fresh here so time will tell, and I really hope for the best.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberXking said:


> "You have to be inside SFO boundries to get fares at the airport"


Allegedly, you must be in the Designated TNC Waiting Area to receive requests at Dulles Airport. If that is the case, why am I receiving them when I am five miles down the Access Road heading back toward the City and receiving pings. What is sad is that the first place that I can get off and turn around is another few miles ahead of me. This means that I must travel at least ten miles to pick up this user and hope that he does not cancel when I a two minutes away. At that point, even the what is left out of the five dollars after Uber takes its is not worth it.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Love this one:
Past: " make 35 dollars an hour in gross fares "
(Year later) "make 25 dollars an hour in gross fares"
Present: " make good money driving "
Future: "sign on bonus, drivers needed"


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You can earn up to $15.90 /hr in fares
> 
> (Cut to and new drivers realize it was gross)
> 
> The add should say.. You can earn up to $15.90 in fares and we'll split it


You can "earn." (You've already earned it and bought a car with it. Now, you're just selling something you already own - miles in your vehicle.)


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

From Uber text yesterday about the dead Friday night:

"UBER: Pro Tip - more than 50% partners last Saturday night earned over $30/hr gross! This group accepted over 90% of rider requests, and stayed out well past midnight. Try driving around King & Spadina, and Queen & Ossington where demand has been highest!"

Even gross at $30 is a lie since the surge was non existent.


----------



## Super Uber Bob (May 4, 2015)

We promise to respect you in the morning....really, we will.....oh, it hurts to sit down? Yeah, sorry about that....


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

Keep 100% of the rider fee. Just send in 3 people as new drivers and then you can keep 100% of the rider fee in March. These people do not have a clue on how to run this company. 6 months ago I gave them 2 years before they slipped assets offshore and filed bankruptcy. I now give these cons a year.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

*Rate decreases are temporary
*We won't consider your bad ratings for new years eve rides
*Surge pricing ensure Ubers are available for riders (funny how they always somehow know Uber drivers won't be available and they send out those emails in advance to make sure driver know when Uber plans to start massive gouging the riders, other times you see no Ubers available and no surge what so ever)


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

DEMAND IS HUGE
WE ANTICIPATE......


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

" Austin is experiencing increased demand this weekend. "


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


24*7*365=8736 hours. 70000/8736=$8.01 per hour. Not a lie, robots don't sleep.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

"So sorry you have had this experience. We value your partnership. We will investigate this rider account and evaluate their status..."


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberX is the most dependable ride there is,our driver partners won't stay offline until it surges at X 2.0 and above.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

"You're a valued partner."

What kind of horseshit come-on is that???


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Kalee said:


> * PING*
> 
> "Ok, I'll take this request, it's 8 minutes away."
> 
> ...


On those, you go for the Cancel button, right? I do.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

These texts are great. They're also BS...

"Huge earning potential this weekend!"

"The biggest night of the year for Uber is just around the corner."

"Demand is off the charts!"


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

It's crazy. I've been driving since just before Thanksgiving 2015. I made some decent money on some trips. I drive both X and Black. I don't get as many Black calls as I do with X.

These lower rates are killing me. I answered a trip yesterday, it said the pax was in Chino. I sitting near Ontario Airport. Normally Chino is a 10 minute drive. Ok. 

This one is at the farthest, most intricate set of streets, away from where I WAS..that it took me an 8th of a tank to reach it. The pax only went about 2 miles to the destination And then, the pax used a promo code. The fare was a whopping $4.35..! So my cut was about $2.35. 

Wow Uber! lower fare's mean you STILL GET YOUR 25% and we drivers make the sacrifice!


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Our blanket commercial $1M policy covers you in the event of an accident while in a trip.
> 
> Guess now that doesn't even appear to be the case.


elaborate? My take is right now, Uber tells you to take it to personal, your insurance drops you, go back to Uber and pay $1000 deductible -and they might pay damages. Is that accurate to our knowledge?


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> It's crazy. I've been driving since just before Thanksgiving 2015. I made some decent money on some trips. I drive both X and Black. I don't get as many Black calls as I do with X.
> 
> These lower rates are killing me. I answered a trip yesterday, it said the pax was in Chino. I sitting near Ontario Airport. Normally Chino is a 10 minute drive. Ok.
> 
> ...


They get more than 25%...SRF takes it to 30 to 40% Do the math


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> On those, you go for the Cancel button, right? I do.


I do now but used to complete the ride. I found that each and every time I accepted those, I ended up getting burned.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> You are not an employee, you are a Partner with Uber.


Does being a partner also make me owner of their assets? lol


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


Being raped by Uber?


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Because you can choose your hours and days, you are an independent contractor. Umm, no.


Uber: Hey bro I see you've been cancelling lately, let me just deactivate you.

Uber driver: But I thought I was an independent contractor and I was in control of how I manage my business.

Uber: Not so fast bro. We own you and control you. Now get out and make room for the newbies.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> "TIP IS INCLUDED"


Biggest lie ever told. I remember dropping off a group of people and this lady was going to tip me and his douchbag friend the kind of frat boy tells her: "You don't have to tip it is already included. Besides they make a lot of money".


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I do now but used to complete the ride. I found that each and every time I accepted those, I ended up getting burned.


We've all made that mistake when we were new. It takes a little while to figure how and where to game the system. And the drivers who learn these tricks quickest, reach profitability faster than the rest.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Make 75K a year driving Uber. Pipe dream at its peak LOL


Where do they even get these arbitrary numbers from?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

metal_orion said:


> Biggest lie ever told. I remember dropping off a group of people and this lady was going to tip me and his douchbag friend the kind of frat boy tells her: "You don't have to tip it is already included. Besides they make a lot of money".


I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to throw a piece of skunk's waste at the people that say this.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Where do they even get these arbitrary numbers from?


One's rectal orifice.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

"You can make life changing money, just driving for GUber"

Or my personal fave,

"You can make $200 a day. Or you can make $500 per day. It's up to you. Just logon and start makin money Today!"


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Uber phantom cars shown on pax app showing cars close to pax but actually pax orders car & driver is 10 minutes away. Sorry your bad!!


This is so true. I've "driven through" so many virtual Uber cars I've lost count. I'd be the only car on the street, yet there they were on my ride app.

It's sort of funny that Uber has to do this to fool their customers.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> This is so true. I've "driven through" so many virtual Uber cars I've lost count. I'd be the only car on the street, yet there they were on my ride app.
> 
> It's sort of funny that Uber has to do this to fool their customers.


But to be fair, no one ever said Uber operates ethically or with transparency.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Uber CSR:

"happy to help"


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> "You can make life changing money, just driving for GUber"
> 
> Or my personal fave,
> 
> "You can make $200 a day. Or you can make $500 per day. It's up to you. Just logon and start makin money Today!"


You beat me to it. I'm late to the party.

Here it was 20 dollars a day or make 500, it's up to you. My favorite as well until Uber started to pour on the commercials. AM or FM radio it didn't matter. So I started listening to classical music that was a safe haven no Uber Commercial's.



phillipzx3 said:


> This is so true. I've "driven through" so many virtual Uber cars I've lost count. I'd be the only car on the street, yet there they were on my ride app.
> 
> It's sort of funny that Uber has to do this to fool their customers.


Where I live. It does not matter what time of day or night there is always 8 X 5 =40 cars within a 1-2 mile radius, from X to Lux.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> "a fully utilized UberX car in Los Angeles will earn $70,000.00 per year"


only way that happens is if you're selling crack out of your trunk


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

"Your allowed to pick up at the airport"

"Tips included"


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This was received after inquiring about seeing 'UberX + car seat' in the app over the weekend:

_*"...However, we always remind our Riders to bring their own car seat with them..."
*_
And they are doing this... HOW??


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber Surge Lies


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

R_Madison said:


> In the numerous times I have needed to contact their online chat support I have noticed that every single CSR says same thing but 2/5 times so far no help was provided. I do need to say though that besides those times I have had a lot of good experiences with Uber and driving through them. I have made a lot more friends and ran into old ones as well. Overall if I was to rate Uber itself I would probably go 4.0 of 5 stars  Then again I am pretty fresh here so time will tell, and I really hope for the best.


POST # 59/R_Madison: Hope for the Best?
Start reading from the
750,000+ Posts & Replies and you'll be
"Preparing for the Worst" PRONTO !

Here's a Helpful Mnemonic Device to
help you Understand why Many UPNFers
say that #[F]Uber is FUBAR :

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------



## optmeout (Jan 1, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmfao @ "fully utilized". Hell does that mean?


3 drivers driving it 24x7 = 70K for Car


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

We care about our partners earnings.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Judge Chen, We come before you in good faith......


----------



## charlie w (Jan 15, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber is a technology company...not a transportation provider.
> 
> Constant lowering of fares + More drivers than necessary for any market + Questionable insurance + No need to tip = HIGHER DRIVER EARNINGS!


 I agree lets keep on contact. I have not driven in the lst week


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

optmeout said:


> 3 drivers driving it 24x7 = 70K for Car


That poor car would be about in as good as shape as an overworked lady of the evening.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

How about..."Hit the road to cash in!" ? Bah...the hype makes me want to vomit.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

"Uber is boosting the middle class, and helping low-income individuals afford to buy their child a laptop or get home in time to read a book to their child."

David Plouffe


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> "Uber is boosting the middle class, and helping low-income individuals afford to buy their child a laptop or get home in time to read a book to their child."
> 
> David Plouffe


What a load of skunk feces.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber is a technology company...not a transportation provider.
> 
> Constant lowering of fares + More drivers than necessary for any market + Questionable insurance + No need to tip = HIGHER DRIVER EARNINGS!


*Uber gets a taxi brokerage license despite controversy over ride-sharing*
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/01/22/uber-gets-a-taxi-brokerage-license.html


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> *Uber gets a taxi brokerage license despite controversy over ride-sharing*
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/01/22/uber-gets-a-taxi-brokerage-license.html


And that brings us to perhaps the biggest lie of them all:
Uber is not a transportation company.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "82% (don't remember the exact # but oh well) of our partners are happy driving for uber"
> 
> "We value our partners"
> 
> "We want our partners to make money" (well true if you add "for us")


Uber loves to throw numbers out. They're like a freestyle rapper talking off the dome.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

R_Madison said:


> In the numerous times I have needed to contact their online chat support I have noticed that every single CSR says same thing but 2/5 times so far no help was provided. I do need to say though that besides those times I have had a lot of good experiences with Uber and driving through them. I have made a lot more friends and ran into old ones as well. Overall if I was to rate Uber itself I would probably go 4.0 of 5 stars  Then again I am pretty fresh here so time will tell, and I really hope for the best.


Yes, time will tell. But until then, R_Madison, keep your happy face. Enjoy Ubering.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

You must accept all calls , you will drive 6-8 miles in traffic for a ride that goes 6 blocks, SUCKER


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

can you send us more pictures of the damage cause by the riders.


----------



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber: Last night partners made $22/hour in gross fares on average from 10pm - 3am. We're expecting demand to be just as high tonight. Stay online to to max out your earnings!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tip is included.
No tipping necessary. 
No need to tip.


----------



## Terry Malloy (Jan 24, 2016)

You're insured by Uber when traveling to pick up a passenger or carrying a passenger. ( oh yah the deductible is 1000$ so that ride just cost you a grand SUCKER ). It happened to me and you can't get around it.


----------

